# Clearing/ filtering lees with a coffee filter?



## BeginnerMark (Oct 2, 2015)

Would filtering lees be possible using a coffee filter? I want to clear my wine without waiting another month


----------



## Thig (Oct 2, 2015)

It will probably clog the filter and be a very slow drip. Patience is your best friend when making wine.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 2, 2015)

Probably finish about the same time either way you go [emoji12]
Practice your 3 p's


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 2, 2015)

Lees are best racked off. Not filtered.


----------



## BeginnerMark (Oct 2, 2015)

I guess I just need to be patient  I'm horrible at that [emoji24]thanks guys


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 2, 2015)

Maybe you might want to switch over to making beer then. This "hobby" is really all about patience. Just sayin! LOL


----------



## BeginnerMark (Oct 2, 2015)

HAHA I'm more of a wine guy  I rather just buy beer [emoji108][emoji23]


----------



## Boyd (Oct 4, 2015)

[Tried that with a bit of sediment in a bottle.


Coffee filters plug up right away.


----------



## heatherd (Oct 4, 2015)

Time is the best thing to clear wine.


----------

